# Flying Wheels -- go ahead, rub it in, I can't do it.



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, I was going to try my first organized century tomorrow with the Flying Wheels here in western WA. A cracked weld has changed my plans, though. Can anyone tell me what I'm missing out on? I think a schedule of rides like this in the Washington/Oregon area are the way of the future for me, since time with my kids is the obvious choice over racing...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

It was a good ride and the weather was nearly perfect. Sadly, I heard a participant had a fall and was severely injured.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*glad to hear you had a good ride, rcnute.*



rcnute said:


> It was a good ride and the weather was nearly perfect. Sadly, I heard a participant had a fall and was severely injured.


Nice to know the old Trek is enjoying itself. The frame that replaced it is the one that's cracked, and the reason why I couldn't make the ride. Small irony there. I do find myself looking for another in a 58cm size often.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, I'll be damned. Small world.

As a matter of fact, I did ride the Trek (my Look's seatpost went kaput) and it acquitted itself with distinction.


----------



## Wildstar87 (Apr 5, 2005)

*I believe it was a car/bike accident..*

I think that I saw the aftermath of this. Unfortunately it was on E. Lake Sammamish towards the tail end of the ride. Don't know what happened, but they blocked off both ways for a bit, and there were 2 aid cars. Looked pretty ugly, although I didn't see anyone on the ground, I think he/she was already in the aid car.


----------



## bikejr (Jul 30, 2004)

*A little more info on the accident..*

http://www.cascade.org/Community/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=7&threadid=2660


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*thank you for that link, bikejr*

I'm sorry that it has turned out so terribly for that rider and his family. What a strange result from what sounds like a two-rider collision... and here I was hit by a car the other week and bounced up without a scratch! It's circumstances like these that make me realize how much you just can't plan or prepare for.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

By they by--Interested in reacquiring the Trek? (I'm thinking of picking up an older Serotta --and you can only have so many bikes, you know.) It's been gussied up a bit.

Ryan
[email protected]


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

fastfullback said:


> Well, I was going to try my first organized century tomorrow with the Flying Wheels here in western WA. A cracked weld has changed my plans, though. Can anyone tell me what I'm missing out on? I think a schedule of rides like this in the Washington/Oregon area are the way of the future for me, since time with my kids is the obvious choice over racing...


It was a fun ride, very well supported and decent scenery. Very challenging ride, felt a lot longer than it really was.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Dan, here's a bike for you:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/bik/88805433.html


----------

